# New tire installation fees



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm ordering a new set through Tirerack and plan to have installation done by local shops. Local shops are quoting TPMS service ranging from $2-$15. Any idea why the monitors would need service?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

pistolpuma said:


> I'm ordering a new set through Tirerack and plan to have installation done by local shops. Local shops are quoting TPMS service ranging from $2-$15. Any idea why the monitors would need service?


This price normally would include the shop using "TPMS rebuild kits" (we sell them for about $5 each) that include new crush washers, seals, etc. to prevent leaking. This is highly recommended when changing to different wheels, but not always done when simply changing tires. I would suggest giving the installer a call to confirm how much they would charge for your specific car model and if they require it.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks, Gary. Install quotes were all provided by recommended installers. All knew the situation. It just seems like they are using the fee to plump up their take.

Are you aware of anything similar to the B'stone RE760 RFT's that might be coming this summer? I have an E93 with sport package and want to stay with the RFT's but want something that will last more than 15K miles. The RE760's sound good (they are the only fitment for my application listed on your website). It would be nice to have an alternative. Thanks.


----------



## usaret (Feb 8, 2012)

Just had new tires installed on my X3 and ran into the same problem. I had already done the research and nowhere in the sensor manufacturers literature or BMW TIS is there any mention of "servicing" sensors.

I talked to several shops and they all said they recommend TPMS service. I made an appt with Discount Tire and once in the shop I told them I didn't want the service. The "kid" proceeded to lecture me on what a big mistake I was making and that they could not guarantee that they wouldn't damage the sensors if they didn't remove them. I snapped the little sh!ts head off and left. Two days later I had the tires installed at the dealer. They said as long as the collars are tight and not leaking there is no need to touch them before the batteries run down (about 7 years). $138.00 and about a hour in a very nice waiting area and they were done. All in all a very pleasant experience. These ripoff, padding the bill, tire installers can go out of business for all I care.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Great topic. So many victims (owners) just nod their heads and go along with the TPMS rebuild" (and the "Nitrogen Fill") because they know no better. Shops 'recommend' this stuff BECAUSE IT MAKES THEM MONEY!!! With tirerack being the 500 pound gorilla in the market, they try everything they can to make up the $$ elsewhere.

Sensors are usually fine, and in fact of they leak or fail, BMW can replace them! (Until my warranty is up.)


----------



## usaret (Feb 8, 2012)

ard said:


> Great topic. So many victims (owners) just nod their heads and go along with the TPMS rebuild" (and the "Nitrogen Fill") because they know no better. Shops 'recommend' this stuff BECAUSE IT MAKES THEM MONEY!!! With tirerack being the 500 pound gorilla in the market, they try everything they can to make up the $$ elsewhere.
> 
> Sensors are usually fine, and in fact of they leak or fail, BMW can replace them! (Until my warranty is up.)


Couldn't agree more.

BMW is against nitrogen as well.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

usaret said:


> Couldn't agree more.
> 
> BMW is against nitrogen as well.


Nice find.

They leave out the fact that aviation and race cars will us 99.999% technical pure bottled nitrogen...whereas tire shops use 'nitrogen concentrators' that get no better than 94%. And still can have moisture in it.

At the track, having a bottle of N2 for filling shocks and tires is just easy.


----------



## Hernan (Jun 3, 2008)

I always inflate my tires with 78.09% nitrogen :rofl:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Hernan said:


> I always inflate my tires with 78.09% nitrogen :rofl:


Me too! Very odd coincidence :angel:


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

My wife's came from the factory loaded with those bigger molecules. But I screwed things up by topping off one corner with a couple of pounds with good ol' air. I know, I know. I wonder if she will notice the difference???


----------



## vavet5308 (Dec 21, 2005)

pistolpuma said:


> My wife's came from the factory loaded with those bigger molecules. But I screwed things up by topping off one corner with a couple of pounds with good ol' air. I know, I know. I wonder if she will notice the difference???


Are you sure it was the factory and not the dealer?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

pistolpuma said:


> My wife's came from the factory loaded with those bigger molecules. But I screwed things up by topping off one corner with a couple of pounds with good ol' air. I know, I know. I wonder if she will notice the difference???


As someone who had been a tire test driver for 15+ years I cannot notice the difference between tires filled with 98% nitrogen vs standard air which is 78% nitrogen.


----------



## tatooedpontiac (Jan 12, 2013)

The shop I use charges about $35 per tire, they do the hole road force balancing thing - www.andresauto.net


----------

